# State of matter: filament, or plasma?



## crosstalk (Sep 13, 2010)

I recently learned that there are now six states of matter. I have know the state of matter for the matter (gas at room temperature) in fluorescent and HID bulbs to be plasma, but I question if either is filament.

I would guess that the matter in the fluorescent (I'm talking household/office type fluorescent here) is plasma, but the arc in a xenon bulb is filament.

Could someone more knowledgeable correct (or verify, if I just happen to be right) me?

Thank you.


----------

